# zebras ready to pop



## thelesserevil (May 21, 2014)

I have three zebra danios that are ready to pop. I know they are egg layers but the tank they are in is not set up for spawning. Will they still lay their eggs?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They should. But if they are overly fat there could be something else wrong.


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

If they do spawn the eggs will get eaten unless you have the proper set up. If hatching and raising fry is what you want, read up or just ask.

SusanKat is correct there could be an issue. We would have to know how long you have had them, what their fed and tankmates. Keep in mind danios feed on small crustations or similar prey in nature. Lots of roughage and activity. If the tank isn't long enough the fish can't swim properly. If the diet is too protein rich without roughage they get clogged up. If it is both they just die or expell their intestine.


----------



## thelesserevil (May 21, 2014)

I've had a couple for about a month & the others about two weeks. The are 4 zebras, one leopard, 3 white fins, 3 cherry tetras, 4 TINY neon tetras, 5 cories, 1 very small pleco, 2 dwarf gouramis, 1Thai devil crab, a male beta & an unknown number of malaysian trumpet snails. All fish are 1" or under except for the gouramis & the crab. 37 gallon tank. Tons of places to hide. 4 moss balls. 4/5 plants & 4/5 bulbs that haven't rooted yet. I give the crab a cube of frozen krill in the am & about half of that gets to the fish. The also get tropical pellets in the am. At Night I throw a cube of frozen blood worms for the fish & some chiclid pellets for the crab. A few times a week I put a few carrot slices in for the crab but I've noticed the fish nibbling on it also.


----------

